# maximum age for fishing license ?



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there an age cut off for a fishing license, do the seniors get a break at any age ?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are over 65, you get a $5 discount on your 365 day fishing license. But that's it. So its $21 instead of $26.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Of course another way to avoid ever buying a license again is to purchase a lifetime permit.


----------

